# Sailboat #2: A Puddle Duck Racer



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

*Why a PDR? First steps...*

Why a Puddle Duck Racer (aka A PDR or PD Racer)? Check out this great resource on the pdr site: http://www.pdracer.com/site-map.php

A few weeks ago I made a big decision…to put my Weekender Sailboat (see blog on 1st sail boat here: http://lumberjocks.com/matt1970/blog/14831 ) on TEMPORARY HIATUS to build a PDR. My Weekender build has gone well overall considering that I have never built a boat…and I am learning a lot…but I find myself going on and off the build for months at a time. This summer I got a lot done…but then once again the coming of school put me on hold with all the duties of teaching consuming me…with the time off it got me back to thinking how badly I just wanted to get out and sail.

Over the summer I met a gentleman who was getting ready to launch a little sailboat he built himself…we talked for quite a while and he said that his little boat was his 15th boat and how he loved staying small so that he could get out on the water quick and easy. I was excited by his enthusiasm…and the knowledge of the Stevenson Weekender being known for an easy build for beginners (within reason) and easy to launch quickly…

But watching him launch his little boat and seeing him scoot across the water on the Napa River which is 5 minutes from my house got me thinking about how it would be nice to be able to sail sooner…and with a tiny boat to be able to run right over and launch right after work…also the napa river is perfect for this size boat…where as my Weekender I would have to go down closer to Vallejo to be able to sail comfortably…or further during my learning phase to a lake…

So as school started and I wasn't finding the time to build…i was finding the time to look around on the internet…I found the PDRACER.com site…and just like when I found the Stevenson website a couple years ago I started looking at builder photo after photo…this site really did talk about a 2 week build…

Well it has been a couple weeks…and I am really enjoying the build…with a small boat the progress is HUGE…and with all I have learned on the Weekender I am putting to good use on the PDR. Tonight I clamped down the boat bottom--so that the ply can bend…and tomorrow I will officially glue it down--so I will have a completed hull in 3 weeks…and I may be able to row this thing in a week--but with spars and sail a few more weeks…

This is a boat that would be great for anyone…

Here is the link to the site where I learned a lot: http://www.pdracer.com/site-map.php

Photos below:
Below-(A): This is the outline of the hull. What makes this "box" boat a PDR is the first ten inches in the class rules…above 10 inches your boat may change…some people go crazy and put little cabins…again…you must stay with this hull shape to be a PDR…










(B): First you take 1/4" ply sheets and cut 16" wide panels (you need 4)-Hannah is starting to draw "station lines".










(C) From the station lines you mark off points and attach nails…then a bendable piece to loft/draw curves onto the first panel.










(D): Next the 4 panels are cut out…two will be the outside edge of the boat…and the other two will be 7" inside to act as more support, a bench top--but most importantly will form an air box along each side of the boat…some people put the air boxes on each end…but my research showed me that the side air boxes are the safest…










(E): With the 4 panels all cut I clamped them together and faired their edge to be the same…some people cut all 4 panels together at once…I chose to do each one separately.



















ANd to my Weekender fans--DONT WORRY…I am excited again…and want to get out and build…and I am super fortunate that my wife is supporting me…she gets the logic--built this one quick…and then sail it to learn on…and then when the weekender is done…I will have some more sailing under my belt…

Next up--THE PANELS…


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

matt1970 said:


> *Why a PDR? First steps...*
> 
> Why a Puddle Duck Racer (aka A PDR or PD Racer)? Check out this great resource on the pdr site: http://www.pdracer.com/site-map.php
> 
> ...


Cool Matt.

Great progress.


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

matt1970 said:


> *Why a PDR? First steps...*
> 
> Why a Puddle Duck Racer (aka A PDR or PD Racer)? Check out this great resource on the pdr site: http://www.pdracer.com/site-map.php
> 
> ...


My goal is THREE blog entries tonight to catch you all up on weeks 1-3…


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

matt1970 said:


> *Why a PDR? First steps...*
> 
> Why a Puddle Duck Racer (aka A PDR or PD Racer)? Check out this great resource on the pdr site: http://www.pdracer.com/site-map.php
> 
> ...


I am going to the next blog…


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

matt1970 said:


> *Why a PDR? First steps...*
> 
> Why a Puddle Duck Racer (aka A PDR or PD Racer)? Check out this great resource on the pdr site: http://www.pdracer.com/site-map.php
> 
> ...


Nice Job!

See you have the entire crew helping you!!


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

matt1970 said:


> *Why a PDR? First steps...*
> 
> Why a Puddle Duck Racer (aka A PDR or PD Racer)? Check out this great resource on the pdr site: http://www.pdracer.com/site-map.php
> 
> ...


Great progress, Matt.


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

matt1970 said:


> *Why a PDR? First steps...*
> 
> Why a Puddle Duck Racer (aka A PDR or PD Racer)? Check out this great resource on the pdr site: http://www.pdracer.com/site-map.php
> 
> ...


Nice story behind this, Matt.

You've got a great helper.

Lee


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

matt1970 said:


> *Why a PDR? First steps...*
> 
> Why a Puddle Duck Racer (aka A PDR or PD Racer)? Check out this great resource on the pdr site: http://www.pdracer.com/site-map.php
> 
> ...


AHHHHGGGGGG, it was easier to resist the Weekender as it sounds like a pretty large build but now you've come up with this super interesting project!!! Do I dare check out the website?!?


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

*Sides to Panels...week 1 continues...*

The next steps on my PDR took me about a week…I took the 4 sides sheets and added stringers…

Since the sheets are only 1/4" you need a wider edge in order to attach the boat bottom, and decks…

In photo (A): you can see the first panel with I did after school one day before the weather got wet a few weeks ago…the leading edge the panel is where the bow or front of the boat will attach…










In photo (B): once I had the first panel done I decided to cut all the pieces for the next three pieces all together…which was much faster…you can see the stacks of pieces together…I glued one up a day over the next week…










In photo©: with panels 2-4 I used straight pieces which I then just trimmed the over hang with the circular saw.



















Photo (D): then I stacked the panels together again (now with all stringers) and faired the edges again.










Photo (E): I cut out a notch for the stern cross piece…I may change this once the boat is flipped by making it wider…the cross/supports on the boat bottom are with 2X4 material and are much stiffer…










Photo (F): With four completed panels I was feeling good…so I made some spacer blocks and clamped up the panels. PLEASE NOTE--the area I am sitting is NOT the width of the cockpit…its much wider.



















Photo (G): Now I wanted to feel the actual boat size…so I put the cross piece in and attached the "bow" and "stern" panels on with clamps--this is the boat UPSIDE DOWN…




























Next up…GOING 3D in WEEK 3….


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

matt1970 said:


> *Sides to Panels...week 1 continues...*
> 
> The next steps on my PDR took me about a week…I took the 4 sides sheets and added stringers…
> 
> ...


Very nice. Coming along great.


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

matt1970 said:


> *Sides to Panels...week 1 continues...*
> 
> The next steps on my PDR took me about a week…I took the 4 sides sheets and added stringers…
> 
> ...


Next…


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

matt1970 said:


> *Sides to Panels...week 1 continues...*
> 
> The next steps on my PDR took me about a week…I took the 4 sides sheets and added stringers…
> 
> ...


Sweet!


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

matt1970 said:


> *Sides to Panels...week 1 continues...*
> 
> The next steps on my PDR took me about a week…I took the 4 sides sheets and added stringers…
> 
> ...


Yes is next!


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

matt1970 said:


> *Sides to Panels...week 1 continues...*
> 
> The next steps on my PDR took me about a week…I took the 4 sides sheets and added stringers…
> 
> ...


Hanging on every sentence and photo!


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

matt1970 said:


> *Sides to Panels...week 1 continues...*
> 
> The next steps on my PDR took me about a week…I took the 4 sides sheets and added stringers…
> 
> ...


!


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

*Week 3---GOING THREE DEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!*

Ok…this week is not over…but I am super happy to say that in 3+ weeks of work I am now three d…it took me a year to get there on my Weekender…so I am really enjoying a project that goes fast…and feels so manageable…

(A)The first step to going three d was the framing pieces that connect the panels. The first piece I made did not work…I was going to put this piece in…and then another two small spacers (one in each air box). I quickly realized two things. One…how the heck would I screw in the spacers with the other pieces in…but more importantly I wanted a stiffer piece to go all the way across…










(B) Here is the 2×4 piece that goes all the way across and I like a lot better. (Notice the transom of the BIG sail boat in the back ground).



















(C) I did this in the back too…one piece that goes all the way across…










(D) I had to patch a little spot…used this scrap that I trimmed and sanded flush this morning.










(E) I added more spacer blocks to stiffen up the panels…










This morning I trimmed and sanded down all the edges…and then we laid the 3/8 bottom panel on…the plans call for using 1/4" but in the research many builders went with a thicker panel on the bottom and I thought I should too….

Because it was thicker it needed time to bend and flex…so it is not sitting over night all clamped on…and tomorrow morning we will try to glue it on…then I will have a HULL in THREE WEEKS…it will stiffen up over Thanksgiving and I will flip it over on Saturday…I will add a picture tomorrow if we are successful with the boat bottom….


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

matt1970 said:


> *Week 3---GOING THREE DEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> Ok…this week is not over…but I am super happy to say that in 3+ weeks of work I am now three d…it took me a year to get there on my Weekender…so I am really enjoying a project that goes fast…and feels so manageable…
> 
> ...


Again. Nice additions to the plans.


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

matt1970 said:


> *Week 3---GOING THREE DEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> Ok…this week is not over…but I am super happy to say that in 3+ weeks of work I am now three d…it took me a year to get there on my Weekender…so I am really enjoying a project that goes fast…and feels so manageable…
> 
> ...


Moving right along…


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

matt1970 said:


> *Week 3---GOING THREE DEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> Ok…this week is not over…but I am super happy to say that in 3+ weeks of work I am now three d…it took me a year to get there on my Weekender…so I am really enjoying a project that goes fast…and feels so manageable…
> 
> ...


And the excitement continues to build…..!


----------



## CaptainSkully (Aug 28, 2008)

matt1970 said:


> *Week 3---GOING THREE DEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> Ok…this week is not over…but I am super happy to say that in 3+ weeks of work I am now three d…it took me a year to get there on my Weekender…so I am really enjoying a project that goes fast…and feels so manageable…
> 
> ...


You sound a little dinghy…


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

matt1970 said:


> *Week 3---GOING THREE DEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> Ok…this week is not over…but I am super happy to say that in 3+ weeks of work I am now three d…it took me a year to get there on my Weekender…so I am really enjoying a project that goes fast…and feels so manageable…
> 
> ...


Hi Matt,

These sound like fun projects. Nice work.

Lee


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

matt1970 said:


> *Week 3---GOING THREE DEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> Ok…this week is not over…but I am super happy to say that in 3+ weeks of work I am now three d…it took me a year to get there on my Weekender…so I am really enjoying a project that goes fast…and feels so manageable…
> 
> ...


Looking real good Matt!


----------



## able339 (Nov 24, 2011)

matt1970 said:


> *Week 3---GOING THREE DEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> Ok…this week is not over…but I am super happy to say that in 3+ weeks of work I am now three d…it took me a year to get there on my Weekender…so I am really enjoying a project that goes fast…and feels so manageable…
> 
> ...


I sawed it off twice and it was still too short!! I really did that once.. it was a closet shelf. I measured it twice (didn't help) and sawed two shelf's… one after the other… they were both short! Next time remember to allow for the tape "box", dummy!!!!


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

*Bottom's UP! *

Well I was feeling a little guilty about a 4th blog in less then 24 hours…but then I checked my e-mail and had 12 new project posts from Lazy Larry (Degoose)...

So here it is…THE BOTTOM is glued and screwed…and went pretty well…Sarah helped me which made it all possible…

First I had to let the bottom bend over night…the ends had the toughest time flexing all the way down…so I was a bit worried the bow end would not go down…

Then I realized that if we set a bunch of clamps closed…and then screwed it down.,..we could just keep moving the clamps and that's what we did…and it worked pretty well…

(A) Here is the boat after a night of the bottom ply (3/8") being clamped down…









(B) You can see that the bow would be hard to clamp with the angle the clamps (we ended up doing it last with the stern and sides all screw down…then SARAH the hero sat on it…since she is so light I had to also stick my knee down.









(C) Before taking the clamps off I drew the lines on…so that I would know where to screw along the inner panels. The outside panels would be no problem…it worked well since I could not see any screws poking through…









(D) And there she is…all screwed down…with epoxy…we had good squeeze out (not too much and not too little) outside and inside so I am pleased…NOTICE the extra ply along the bow edge-this will be trimmed back to allow for the bow panel after the epoxy sets…









(E) This is looking underneath the boat--it looks like it sealed really well…and inside one of the airboxes…its amazing how firm she feels after the bottom was on…AND YES PAUL--I went along the outside edge to scrap off the extra epoxy.I didn't climb underneath to do the inside though…


















Well…that is it for a couple days as we head out of town…but in three weeks I have come pretty far…and looking forward to finishing the hull this weekend…who knows…by the following weekend I may have a finished boat!!!


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

matt1970 said:


> *Bottom's UP! *
> 
> Well I was feeling a little guilty about a 4th blog in less then 24 hours…but then I checked my e-mail and had 12 new project posts from Lazy Larry (Degoose)...
> 
> ...


Coming along very nicely, Matt!

Happy Thanksgiving to you and your family!

Lew


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

matt1970 said:


> *Bottom's UP! *
> 
> Well I was feeling a little guilty about a 4th blog in less then 24 hours…but then I checked my e-mail and had 12 new project posts from Lazy Larry (Degoose)...
> 
> ...


This is coming along nicely… starting to look like a caravan… oh it is suppose to be a boat… BTW you got me good…


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

matt1970 said:


> *Bottom's UP! *
> 
> Well I was feeling a little guilty about a 4th blog in less then 24 hours…but then I checked my e-mail and had 12 new project posts from Lazy Larry (Degoose)...
> 
> ...


I can see your trying to get me to build a boat of some sort.

It just liiks like a lot of fun.

Nice work, Matt.

Lee


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

matt1970 said:


> *Bottom's UP! *
> 
> Well I was feeling a little guilty about a 4th blog in less then 24 hours…but then I checked my e-mail and had 12 new project posts from Lazy Larry (Degoose)...
> 
> ...


Thanks guys…I really am having fun on this…there is something about a smaller project--the light at the end of the tunnel that really helps me psychologically….its funny because we are heading out of town in a few hours and I am so bummed that I wont be able to get out and work on the boat for a couple days…I have not had the feeling in a long time…


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

matt1970 said:


> *Bottom's UP! *
> 
> Well I was feeling a little guilty about a 4th blog in less then 24 hours…but then I checked my e-mail and had 12 new project posts from Lazy Larry (Degoose)...
> 
> ...


Looking good Matt

You are going to seal the inside with an epoxy sealer before you close up the air boxes, aren't you?

This will give you good experience and confidence going into the critical assembly stages of the weekender.


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

matt1970 said:


> *Bottom's UP! *
> 
> Well I was feeling a little guilty about a 4th blog in less then 24 hours…but then I checked my e-mail and had 12 new project posts from Lazy Larry (Degoose)...
> 
> ...


Yes paul…by seeler do you mean just at the seems/joints? or do you mean clear epoxy spread over entire surface?

I will be doing both…and painting inside…

I am going to go out and flip the boat right now…I just want to see it…now that epoxy should (better) be dry…

And yes…one of the reasons I am doing this is so that I can get a fast forward feel for the things I will also do on the weekender…I am thinking of GLASSING the outside just to get practice of using the fiberglass sheets…

Okay…I am off for 3 days…have a great holiday!


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

matt1970 said:


> *Bottom's UP! *
> 
> Well I was feeling a little guilty about a 4th blog in less then 24 hours…but then I checked my e-mail and had 12 new project posts from Lazy Larry (Degoose)...
> 
> ...


Ahhhhgggg! We have to wait!

This is a good blog to be following, thanks Matt!


----------



## SST (Nov 30, 2006)

matt1970 said:


> *Bottom's UP! *
> 
> Well I was feeling a little guilty about a 4th blog in less then 24 hours…but then I checked my e-mail and had 12 new project posts from Lazy Larry (Degoose)...
> 
> ...


Wow, Matt. I thought it was a car top luggage carrier…a boat…no kidding??? 
But seriously, folks, really nice work. When are you going to quit your day job & open a boatworks. 
I need to get back to this site more often, too much stuff is going on that I've been missing. -SST


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

matt1970 said:


> *Bottom's UP! *
> 
> Well I was feeling a little guilty about a 4th blog in less then 24 hours…but then I checked my e-mail and had 12 new project posts from Lazy Larry (Degoose)...
> 
> ...


hahaha…yes they say it will be a boat in the end--hopefully the boat plans I downloaded werent meant to be tub plan--it said something about a duck…

MARK S…patience…actually got tons down…last week and then nothing this week as it is too dark many days and SUPER windy this week to work out doors…then today we did the big outdoor Christmas lights…went big this year with the deer and the lighted stream on the lawn…

too tired now…

NEXT STEP IS to close up the ends…should be able to do it all tomorrow…


----------



## JJohnston (May 22, 2009)

matt1970 said:


> *Bottom's UP! *
> 
> Well I was feeling a little guilty about a 4th blog in less then 24 hours…but then I checked my e-mail and had 12 new project posts from Lazy Larry (Degoose)...
> 
> ...


You ARE going to paint this in WWII D-Day motif, right?


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

matt1970 said:


> *Bottom's UP! *
> 
> Well I was feeling a little guilty about a 4th blog in less then 24 hours…but then I checked my e-mail and had 12 new project posts from Lazy Larry (Degoose)...
> 
> ...


lol…that might be cool, but why?


----------



## JJohnston (May 22, 2009)

matt1970 said:


> *Bottom's UP! *
> 
> Well I was feeling a little guilty about a 4th blog in less then 24 hours…but then I checked my e-mail and had 12 new project posts from Lazy Larry (Degoose)...
> 
> ...


Because it's reminiscent of the iconic "Higgins boat" :


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

*Hull is COMPLETE!*

Well after a busy first 3 weeks in the build I had a slow two weeks since Thanksgiving weekend ended…

But today--I finished off the hull by putting on the bow and transom pieces (boat ends). Seemed to take me forever but its done…and now once the epoxy firms up I will start working inside the boat…with only one more week of school….WOOT I cant wait!

This is the finished shot…you can see my other sail boat build in the back…




































This last shot is a bonus shot for my brother to remind him that Santa Claus IS coming to town soon…









Next steps: trim the bow, trim a few other spots…cut port holes in the air boxes, add the bench and deck pieces…then the lots of sanding…and add the mast "box"...actually before I close in the air boxes I will seal them and maybe paint them…

Do i need to paint INSIDE the airboxes? Or just coat in clear epoxy?

Okay…gotta go…let me know what you think…by the way--she is looking like a tank…

Matt


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

matt1970 said:


> *Hull is COMPLETE!*
> 
> Well after a busy first 3 weeks in the build I had a slow two weeks since Thanksgiving weekend ended…
> 
> ...


Oh my god where did the beard come from… I just shaved mine off… 
as to the puddle duck… coming along very nicely…


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

matt1970 said:


> *Hull is COMPLETE!*
> 
> Well after a busy first 3 weeks in the build I had a slow two weeks since Thanksgiving weekend ended…
> 
> ...


lol…the beard is a "new" thing….still feels weird…but kept it over summer and just couldnt stop…but getting ready to end it after Christmas…its been a fun expirement…hard to cut since I dont think I will ever do again…


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

matt1970 said:


> *Hull is COMPLETE!*
> 
> Well after a busy first 3 weeks in the build I had a slow two weeks since Thanksgiving weekend ended…
> 
> ...


Here in southern PA the hunters have a tradition of not shaving until they shoot a deer. Maybe in the Napa Valley the tradition could be you shave it off when the boat is finished!!


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

matt1970 said:


> *Hull is COMPLETE!*
> 
> Well after a busy first 3 weeks in the build I had a slow two weeks since Thanksgiving weekend ended…
> 
> ...


No you don't have to paint inside the boxes. The only reason to paint over epoxy (other than aesthetic) is to protect it from the sun.
Doesn't look like a sailboat to me but that's the designer's problem. Your work is looking good Matt. 
You'll be a boat builder yet.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

matt1970 said:


> *Hull is COMPLETE!*
> 
> Well after a busy first 3 weeks in the build I had a slow two weeks since Thanksgiving weekend ended…
> 
> ...


Matt: Great job.


----------



## DanLyke (Feb 8, 2007)

matt1970 said:


> *Hull is COMPLETE!*
> 
> Well after a busy first 3 weeks in the build I had a slow two weeks since Thanksgiving weekend ended…
> 
> ...


Lookin' good! And I like Lew's suggestion!


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

matt1970 said:


> *Hull is COMPLETE!*
> 
> Well after a busy first 3 weeks in the build I had a slow two weeks since Thanksgiving weekend ended…
> 
> ...


Hi Matt,

I agree, it does look like a tank. As paul said, that's a designer thing. I think I might have looked for a design that actually looked like a boat. Unless you need a tank for something. LOL

Nice work Matt.

Lee


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

matt1970 said:


> *Hull is COMPLETE!*
> 
> Well after a busy first 3 weeks in the build I had a slow two weeks since Thanksgiving weekend ended…
> 
> ...


lol…you guys are so funny…in the last blog it was called a "Higgins Boat" which I really see…but when I was standing over it the open airboxes looked like treds a little bit…

The beard is going soon…8 months is a long time!

Ya…the design was based off of Phil Bolger's Brick Design…but what keeps it an official PDR is the first 10 inches along the rocker …after that you can to whatever you want…if you go to the pdr site you will see a lot of photos and some people even have a little cabin!!!

This boat is being built strictly to build quick and sail sooner…then learn to sail as I build the weekender…

Just wait=--THE NEXT MONTH--BAM!!!! Its finals week this week…and then 3 weeks off…

Actually Lew…my wife said I should lose 20 lbs before I shave it…and I have lost 15 since the start of school!!!

Matt


----------



## reggiek (Jun 12, 2009)

matt1970 said:


> *Hull is COMPLETE!*
> 
> Well after a busy first 3 weeks in the build I had a slow two weeks since Thanksgiving weekend ended…
> 
> ...


Matt, it is coming along nicely. Can't wait to see it finished and in the water. I helped a friend make a Laser knock off (looks almost like a sailing surfboard - but with a small cockpit). We had a great time sailing it up by Santa Cruz…the downwind runs were awesome….the boat would lift out of the water and skip glide. Nothing more fun then to sail a boat of your own making.

I have to keep my beard…lol…the better half would not know me without it….but I keep it trimmed to a goattee without sideburns….My face is so sensitive to razors that by keeping the small amount of beard keeps it from being irritated all the time.


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

matt1970 said:


> *Hull is COMPLETE!*
> 
> Well after a busy first 3 weeks in the build I had a slow two weeks since Thanksgiving weekend ended…
> 
> ...


thanks reggie…I was watching some PDR boat videos tonight…looks fun…cant wait to put her in the water…which could happen soon!


----------



## zignman (Nov 23, 2009)

matt1970 said:


> *Hull is COMPLETE!*
> 
> Well after a busy first 3 weeks in the build I had a slow two weeks since Thanksgiving weekend ended…
> 
> ...


Well…just think of the progress you would have made on your REAL SAILBOAT by now. I have seen many a boat not finished cause another project got in the way! Hope this doesn't happen to you Matt. You paint inside cause you can! And when you open the lid and reach in you will be glad you did. Merry Christmas, Zignman


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

matt1970 said:


> *Hull is COMPLETE!*
> 
> Well after a busy first 3 weeks in the build I had a slow two weeks since Thanksgiving weekend ended…
> 
> ...


True true warren!!! Actually I need a visit from the Zignman--I need help on placement of forward bulkhead and would love your help…my father in law offered to help me when he comes in a few weeks…so I want to be ready to assemble the weekender when he gets here…so give me a call…would love an hour of your time!!!


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

matt1970 said:


> *Hull is COMPLETE!*
> 
> Well after a busy first 3 weeks in the build I had a slow two weeks since Thanksgiving weekend ended…
> 
> ...


very cool… hope you are enjoying yourself !!


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

matt1970 said:


> *Hull is COMPLETE!*
> 
> Well after a busy first 3 weeks in the build I had a slow two weeks since Thanksgiving weekend ended…
> 
> ...


Thanks DAN…I am really having fun…and…drum rolls…ONE MORE DAY OF SCHOOL…and then its back to fulltime boat building for a week! then a trip to grandma and then ANOTHER week…hopefully I will make big progress on BOTH SAIL BOAts….

Matt


----------



## SST (Nov 30, 2006)

matt1970 said:


> *Hull is COMPLETE!*
> 
> Well after a busy first 3 weeks in the build I had a slow two weeks since Thanksgiving weekend ended…
> 
> ...


Way to go, Matt. If you have some extra time, maybe you could build a boat for me…no need to deliver it, I'll come out to pick it up. -SST


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

matt1970 said:


> *Hull is COMPLETE!*
> 
> Well after a busy first 3 weeks in the build I had a slow two weeks since Thanksgiving weekend ended…
> 
> ...


Tom…I will put you on my "gift list"...it may be a while…of course I not have TWO boats of my own to finish first…

Not much done since last weekends update…final exams week got me…and the traditional get to vacation AND THEN catch a cold hit me this year…but feeling much better tonight…and hope to work again tomorrow…I should be able to get pretty far tomorrow…and certainly this week…

matt


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

*Sailing Rigs?*

Would love some thoughts and feedback on which sailing rig to use…

The pdr.com website has a nice section on it…but basically gives ideas for many…

The plans I am following call for a sunfish sail set…making the spars and rig…

I am leaning to following the plans…just because I will have all the details to follow…even though the pdr website describes many options--there are no "exact" instructions…

SORRY no new photos….but I can tell you since my last Weekender (my other sail boat build) blog I have worked nearly every weekend on one or both boats even if a little bit…and I am making progress…which is why I am getting ready to think about rigs…

So here is what I have done on the pdr: lots of sanding and hole filling, air box divider, air box deck plate holes cut and perected (dry fit deck plates), clear epoxy inside air boxes…cut deck pieces, stern and bow pieces.

NEXT UP: glassing bottom, mast step, mast (and spars), deck plate final glue in, deck, stern and bow…make sail, PAINT…BAM…some of these jobs will take 20 minutes…some longer…so I think I will get pretty far with a three day weekend coming up…

STAY TUNED…PHOTOS coming…


----------



## jack1 (May 17, 2007)

matt1970 said:


> *Sailing Rigs?*
> 
> Would love some thoughts and feedback on which sailing rig to use…
> 
> ...


Are you considering jib and main'sl? Who or where are going to get your sails from? Reason I ask is that they may have some good suggestions/requirements. 
Some good makers in Seattle area.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

matt1970 said:


> *Sailing Rigs?*
> 
> Would love some thoughts and feedback on which sailing rig to use…
> 
> ...


Sorry, Matt, my only advice for sailing is lots of Dramamine 8^O


----------



## DanLyke (Feb 8, 2007)

matt1970 said:


> *Sailing Rigs?*
> 
> Would love some thoughts and feedback on which sailing rig to use…
> 
> ...


Waiting for the photos.

I think the Sunfish sail set is probably a fairly cheap and easy way to come up with a sail (though Sunfishes aren't as popular as they once were). I was down at the San Francisco Yacht Club in Tiburon recently that and noticed that they had a whole bunch of boats that looked very similar to the Puddle Duck, but I didn't see the rigging, just the hulls. If you're having trouble coming up with sails I could ask my contact down there to track down their source.


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

matt1970 said:


> *Sailing Rigs?*
> 
> Would love some thoughts and feedback on which sailing rig to use…
> 
> ...


sorry on the photos…SOON…

My first thought on the sunfish was--wow…go fast and just BUY a mast and rigging…just get in the water…but went online and it looks like a new rig would cost hundreds--more then the rest of the boat…

So now I am leaning to the plans--which calls for sunfish design….but i make everything…spars and polytarp…

BUT YES…DAN--any ideas or suggestions would be appreciated…

Matt


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

matt1970 said:


> *Sailing Rigs?*
> 
> Would love some thoughts and feedback on which sailing rig to use…
> 
> ...


A poly tarp is not a sail Matt. Find a used sail source in your area. Do a search, there will be at least a few if not several in Cal. See what the best deal is within the parameters of the design. The people at the sail loft will be knowledgeable and likely will know the design. Making your own spars is easy and will save you money but please, leave the tarp on the woodpile.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

matt1970 said:


> *Sailing Rigs?*
> 
> Would love some thoughts and feedback on which sailing rig to use…
> 
> ...


Sounds good, but need photos!


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

matt1970 said:


> *Sailing Rigs?*
> 
> Would love some thoughts and feedback on which sailing rig to use…
> 
> ...


LOL Paul! Clearly you are not a reader of SCA…I love you man! The latest Small Craft Advisor discusses how far poly tarp has come…including NICE ONES…the other option will be TYVEK construction paper…dont worry--my WEEKENDER will have REAL sales…this is just to get me on the water 2 minutes from my house…


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

matt1970 said:


> *Sailing Rigs?*
> 
> Would love some thoughts and feedback on which sailing rig to use…
> 
> ...


How about this site: poly international sails…???

http://www.polysail.com/Lego.htm

JUST AS STARTER SAILS!!!


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

matt1970 said:


> *Sailing Rigs?*
> 
> Would love some thoughts and feedback on which sailing rig to use…
> 
> ...


A poly tarp is not a sail Matt. Oh did I already say that?


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

matt1970 said:


> *Sailing Rigs?*
> 
> Would love some thoughts and feedback on which sailing rig to use…
> 
> ...


so I am not building a sail boat then,....just a polyboat? this is so confusing…check out the link…it looks good as a starter set…


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

matt1970 said:


> *Sailing Rigs?*
> 
> Would love some thoughts and feedback on which sailing rig to use…
> 
> ...


It'll be fine Matt, I'm just a bit of a traditionalist…... and I was yanking your chain a bit….........sorry :-(


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

matt1970 said:


> *Sailing Rigs?*
> 
> Would love some thoughts and feedback on which sailing rig to use…
> 
> ...


I know…no sorry needed…I am having fun with the banter…but I guess this means I wont be a sailor until I finish the Weekender…until then I will be a Polyor?

The link above shows completed leg o mutton sets…and full instructions if you want to make your own…so it is intriguing…

I may be starting spars this weekend…but i need to decide on a sail plan before I can more forward…

THREE DAY WEEKEND BABY! So photos for sure!


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

matt1970 said:


> *Sailing Rigs?*
> 
> Would love some thoughts and feedback on which sailing rig to use…
> 
> ...


just a little note:

SAILS ARRIVED…sooooo excited…and I have a 3 day weekend (furlough days suck)...so going to try and get far…

Matt


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

matt1970 said:


> *Sailing Rigs?*
> 
> Would love some thoughts and feedback on which sailing rig to use…
> 
> ...


Yeah Matt, It really starts to get real when the sails arrive. Keep yer nose to the grindstone and you'll be sailing before you know it. 
Good on ya.


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

matt1970 said:


> *Sailing Rigs?*
> 
> Would love some thoughts and feedback on which sailing rig to use…
> 
> ...


thanks paul…cant wait to get out a little later…since I decided on a rig I can now move forward on the leeboard placement, mast, mast placement… I have some math to do…yikes…


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

*Sidetracked--like her name????*

Well…finally some pictures for all of you…and I decided to honor my good friend *WARREN PERCELL* by naming my PDR "*SIDETRACKED*"...

*Sidetracked* is my new boats name--since this little boat has sidetracked me from my bigger sail boat build (Weekender Sailboat).

Since my last update I have only had weekends--but other then traveling last weekend I have worked at least a little bit on the boat (s) each weekend…little things…LOTS of filling and sanding…

Today I "applied" for the hull registration number on the pdracer.com website and ordered my HIN plate (hull identification number). Pretty exciting!

I worked a lot on the PDR this weekend..my goal was to get her ready for two things--fiber glass on the bottom and sails…I got close…

I filled all the screw holes and smoothed them last week…and then started on covering the airboxes (decks) and bow…I also cut out the airboxes to fit in the deck plates…

Still to come--spars, glass bottom, mast step and sails…PAINT…my goal will be to do some fairing (smoothing) the boat bottom during the week so that I can glass the boat bottom next weekend…




























Above the decks are fit but not trimmed…below shows them all nice and trim…


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

matt1970 said:


> *Sidetracked--like her name????*
> 
> Well…finally some pictures for all of you…and I decided to honor my good friend *WARREN PERCELL* by naming my PDR "*SIDETRACKED*"...
> 
> ...


Matt,
The only "boat" I'm familiar with is an aircraft carrier but this looks like it is going to be fun to sail!


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

matt1970 said:


> *Sidetracked--like her name????*
> 
> Well…finally some pictures for all of you…and I decided to honor my good friend *WARREN PERCELL* by naming my PDR "*SIDETRACKED*"...
> 
> ...


thanks for the update 
nice show 

Dennis


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

matt1970 said:


> *Sidetracked--like her name????*
> 
> Well…finally some pictures for all of you…and I decided to honor my good friend *WARREN PERCELL* by naming my PDR "*SIDETRACKED*"...
> 
> ...


Looking good Matt.

Nice work.

Lee


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

matt1970 said:


> *Sidetracked--like her name????*
> 
> Well…finally some pictures for all of you…and I decided to honor my good friend *WARREN PERCELL* by naming my PDR "*SIDETRACKED*"...
> 
> ...


ITS OFFICIAL--MY HULL NUMBER IS REGISTERED: I am PDR HULL #625 on the pdracer.com website!!! WOOT WOOT WOOT…


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

matt1970 said:


> *Sidetracked--like her name????*
> 
> Well…finally some pictures for all of you…and I decided to honor my good friend *WARREN PERCELL* by naming my PDR "*SIDETRACKED*"...
> 
> ...


HERE IS THE LINK:

http://www.pdracer.com/members/?boat=625


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

matt1970 said:


> *Sidetracked--like her name????*
> 
> Well…finally some pictures for all of you…and I decided to honor my good friend *WARREN PERCELL* by naming my PDR "*SIDETRACKED*"...
> 
> ...


After all the fuss…I finally decided on a sail rig and ordered sails! Now I can move forward on a mast, boom and all the rest…

Not much further this weekend…but sails are ordered…

I went with the Phil Bolger Leg o' Mutton sails…which sounds like will fit my needs on this boat…and get me sailing with ease and sooner…by the way…they are poly tarp sails…but…I am happy…


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

matt1970 said:


> *Sidetracked--like her name????*
> 
> Well…finally some pictures for all of you…and I decided to honor my good friend *WARREN PERCELL* by naming my PDR "*SIDETRACKED*"...
> 
> ...


looking gooder matt

congrats on the certification

now for all the fun stuff

and if you thought sanding wood was a chore

fairing FB is a real task

good to see it taking shape


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

matt1970 said:


> *Sidetracked--like her name????*
> 
> Well…finally some pictures for all of you…and I decided to honor my good friend *WARREN PERCELL* by naming my PDR "*SIDETRACKED*"...
> 
> ...


Congratuletions Matt on the progress! It will good to se the photos of this project under weigh!


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

matt1970 said:


> *Sidetracked--like her name????*
> 
> Well…finally some pictures for all of you…and I decided to honor my good friend *WARREN PERCELL* by naming my PDR "*SIDETRACKED*"...
> 
> ...


thanks guys…yes…it wont be too long before this is posted as a PROJECT…I sure hope it gets top 3!!! LOL…


----------



## SST (Nov 30, 2006)

matt1970 said:


> *Sidetracked--like her name????*
> 
> Well…finally some pictures for all of you…and I decided to honor my good friend *WARREN PERCELL* by naming my PDR "*SIDETRACKED*"...
> 
> ...


Hi Matt. I really haven't been around this site for a while to up on your progress. I actually just acquired a couple of older Shopsmiths to rebuild for friends. Unfortunately, they (the pieces) now fill my shop so that no woodworking can take place. As a result, I drift away.
It's good to see you can stay at it. Keep up the good work! -SST


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

matt1970 said:


> *Sidetracked--like her name????*
> 
> Well…finally some pictures for all of you…and I decided to honor my good friend *WARREN PERCELL* by naming my PDR "*SIDETRACKED*"...
> 
> ...


THANKS TOM…i noticed you have not been on in a while…exciting on the SS rebuilds…you are amazing!

The boat is still going…nothing on the "big" boat…since a huge break through in December because I switched back to the little pdr on the weekends…

Sails arrived this weekend…and fri-sat did a lot of interior supports for leeboard mount, bench mounts, and more deck supports…will attach the bench "slat" or support on the inside of the cockpit today…...my goal is to get it ready to paint (airboxes) and remount the decks…

I may also get to the mast step, and mast box today…

I ordered the fiberglass, oar locks and mounts last night…so getting closer….after I finish all the inside building I will flip her, finish the hull fairing and glass…

THIS BOAT WILL BE DONE in weeks…because if I dont finish in the next two weekends--the 3rd week is my spring break…and I will finish then…

Matt


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

matt1970 said:


> *Sidetracked--like her name????*
> 
> Well…finally some pictures for all of you…and I decided to honor my good friend *WARREN PERCELL* by naming my PDR "*SIDETRACKED*"...
> 
> ...


Mini-update:

Still going…sails arrived, glass cloth, oar locks & brackets and wood flour for a century all arrived…

Done Building: interior supports for a bench, leeboard, rudder and oar locks…

In progress: mast supports…this is where I left off on sunday…I finished the main support over the bow deck…but I want to put in a support for that deck down to the boat bottom because I will have a 16 foot mast and I think it needs to be stronger…

Last steps not started:
1) Mast--16 foot by 2.5…they recommend adding some support wood for lowest 5 feet.
2) Leeboard-cutting and then shaping…and how to attach it to the side of the boat…
3) rudder and rudder box…
4) tiller
5) Rigging--if I get 1-4 done I hope to have a REAL SAILOR over to help me with this part…

This week with I was hoping to get outside mid-week…with daylight savings--but it it ppoouuring so far and projected the rest of the week…so who knows…but SPRING BREAK begins in 1.5 weeks!

Matt


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

matt1970 said:


> *Sidetracked--like her name????*
> 
> Well…finally some pictures for all of you…and I decided to honor my good friend *WARREN PERCELL* by naming my PDR "*SIDETRACKED*"...
> 
> ...


nop … the calender says the spring starts 1/3….. 

thanks for the update 
Dennis


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

matt1970 said:


> *Sidetracked--like her name????*
> 
> Well…finally some pictures for all of you…and I decided to honor my good friend *WARREN PERCELL* by naming my PDR "*SIDETRACKED*"...
> 
> ...


Wow Matt I didn't realize just how far you are ahead of me…I better start my navigation plan through the northwest passage! Do you have pictures of the rigging you will be using? Oh yeah, how wind are your flotation boxes they look less than 7 inches or so. With the extra weight of my thicker plywood I may need a bit more flotation.


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

matt1970 said:


> *Sidetracked--like her name????*
> 
> Well…finally some pictures for all of you…and I decided to honor my good friend *WARREN PERCELL* by naming my PDR "*SIDETRACKED*"...
> 
> ...


yes…but take note of the time since my last update…and I have only done a little more since this update…but truthfully I have only a ways to go…just not building! need to get moving…


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

*Non-update Update on both boats! (same as Weekender Blog)*

Dear Friends…

I am sorry that I have not updated you…its been a tough year and I hope to get moving again. I wanted to let all of you know "where" I have been since my last update-which as of today was 298 days ago!!! Last January! Its crazy to think that I passed my 5 year LJ anniversary and I missed it completely!

I have let a few LJ's know that our life has changed immensely…I am no longer in Napa…but 500 miles to the south…Last fall we (near this time last year) we found out my mom had early stages of Alzheimers…this was not a complete surprise…but it triggered something in me…living 500 miles from where I grew up made it hard to be a good family member so I asked my wife what she thought about us leaving our home and jobs to move to southern California. She said: "I was wondering when you would ask me!" So we proposed to our family to move in with my mom if we could both find good teaching jobs.

Its not easy for anyone to walk away from TWO good jobs in this economy-but in teaching its a real no-no with the loss of tenure and seniority…its a huge risk for our entire future and this weighs on me more then anything. In fact in one interview I was called to the carpet on this-"why would you leave tenure/seniority in these economic times?" Because no one does it-it really effects mobility in our profession once you have worked a few years you are really stuck…

As the spring progressed we got pretty stressed-being parents, full time teachers, and homeowners--and now another full time job (or so it felt) looking for jobs 500 miles away and getting our house ready to rent out meant there was no time for building…

The good news…My wife Sarah was able to find a great job…the bad news is that I was not…which has really weighed on me…I have some bad days…and more often as time passes so good days over not working. In the end it means that I get more time to spend with my mom, volunteer in my kids' school, support my wife in ways I have never done (since I worked waaaaay tooo many hours). We decided that we could make it on one salary if we were super careful and rented out our house in Napa…(cant sell it now). So as long as we have a renter we will be okay…which we do for now--but not in a full year lease…so we are holding our breath…

We have now been down here for about two months…I had some good interviews, but with school having started a month ago it looks like I am out of my profession until next year…so my worry will be-how will future interviews go with a hole in my resume…

My new focus--on the good days I am proud to hang with my mom…and now that things are settling down a bit I hope to get back to woodworking…and work on the boats…I was able to bring all my tools and BOTH sail boats…and I am itching to get back to building.

My plan is to weave in house projects (which I have already worked on and completed some) and boat building…I am super anxious to FINISH the PDR-Puddle Duck Racer first since I think I can do once I start up full time again relatively soon…and then get going on the Weekender again…not to mention--I started building the PDR so that I could learn to SAIL while I finish the Weekender…lol…Newport Harbor and the Back Bay should be great places to sail both boats…

Thanks for your patience…and encouragement…which has come in personal messages from many of you…

Matt


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

matt1970 said:


> *Non-update Update on both boats! (same as Weekender Blog)*
> 
> Dear Friends…
> 
> ...


bless you all in this move
to help with family

glad you got water where you are

some good work 
would be nice too

and happy birthday


----------



## oldworld124 (Mar 2, 2008)

matt1970 said:


> *Non-update Update on both boats! (same as Weekender Blog)*
> 
> Dear Friends…
> 
> ...


Hi Matt,

Congrats on 5 years on LJ's.

We wish you the best with your family situation. It is very good of you and your family to sacrifice so much for another family member. It is part of life's ups and downs. Who know, maybe you will find better times in SoCal?

You will love Newport Harbor. I raced and sailed out of there for a few years. Very beautiful area.

Good Luck and keep us updated, John


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

matt1970 said:


> *Non-update Update on both boats! (same as Weekender Blog)*
> 
> Dear Friends…
> 
> ...


Hang in there Matt. Better times are coming.

It was very good of you to take that risk to me close to your mother.

Congrats on the 5 year mark.

Lee


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

matt1970 said:


> *Non-update Update on both boats! (same as Weekender Blog)*
> 
> Dear Friends…
> 
> ...


Matt,
You know my thoughts are always with you and your family.
Lew


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

matt1970 said:


> *Non-update Update on both boats! (same as Weekender Blog)*
> 
> Dear Friends…
> 
> ...


Congrats Matt on the 5 years.


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

matt1970 said:


> *Non-update Update on both boats! (same as Weekender Blog)*
> 
> Dear Friends…
> 
> ...


Thanks guys! Its been tough and I have been very quiet on LJs but things are settling down a bit here and I hope to get back at it!


----------



## bfd (Dec 23, 2007)

matt1970 said:


> *Non-update Update on both boats! (same as Weekender Blog)*
> 
> Dear Friends…
> 
> ...


There is nothing more important in life than family and sometimes you have to go where life takes you. One day you will look back and see what a blessing it was that you made the decision to move back down to SoCal to be there for your Mom.


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

*I touched the PDR...*

Well its hard to believe that it has been nearly a year since my last update--and this second little boat which was supposed to be a quick build so I could get on the water will nearly be 2 years into the build…embarrassing!

However…after the toughest two years of my life…TWO moves, unemployment, job changes and so on and so on…I finally got both my boats arranged on the patio this weekend.

Since we moved back to our house in Napa (where I have lots of building room) I have been focusing on many house projects and of course my new teaching job with started 6 weeks ago is killing me…but going well…the return to Napa has been a very good decision and that is what is most important.

We "buttoned up" the Weekender as tight as we could with impending rain and the realization that I should stick to the plan--finish the PDR as fast as I can and get her on the water…then re-focus on the Weekender once the PDR is done…before we left Napa the first time this was not a concern since we had this HUGE boat tent (see previous blogs) I could fit both boats and tools, picnic table etc…and so I could work on either boat…

But the boat tent is gone and we decided we dont want to get a new one…so both boats will be tarped and I will need to remove the tarps each time I work…

SO TODAY…I finally worked a LITTLE on the PDR (sorry no pictures) but it felt good to assess where I was…and to some sanding…the bottom is pretty much ready for glass…I think I am going to put a sheet of glasss on the bottom and then tape the corners…I also want to put some "runners" on the bottom…(sorry paul I cant think of the name…skegs?)...

I also need to start building the mechanicals--rudder, leeboard, mast, tiller…the hull itself is pretty much compete…and it is ready to paint inside as well…even though I did not do any updates last year I did get a chance to work on the PDR in So-Cal last year…but just no room to maneuver…so it was a pain…

I will get picts up as soon as I can…probably next weekend.

This week my goal is to study my plans and maybe work on the leeboard, and rudder assembly…

I dont want to make any predictions…but since I already have oar locks, sail, hatch covers…I could get her in the water after I close up the air boxes and have paint…even if I dont have the lee board and rudder…just to test water test…

Ok…sorry no pictures…but it fell good to uncover her and work on her a bit…

Matt


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

matt1970 said:


> *I touched the PDR...*
> 
> Well its hard to believe that it has been nearly a year since my last update--and this second little boat which was supposed to be a quick build so I could get on the water will nearly be 2 years into the build…embarrassing!
> 
> ...


good you are back at it matt
and settling home with work too

keep on trucking 
you will get there


----------



## DanLyke (Feb 8, 2007)

matt1970 said:


> *I touched the PDR...*
> 
> Well its hard to believe that it has been nearly a year since my last update--and this second little boat which was supposed to be a quick build so I could get on the water will nearly be 2 years into the build…embarrassing!
> 
> ...


Good to hear you're back at it! We haven't been out at all in our Summer Breeze this summer. I did to a semi-successful one-day build of an Opti-like sailboat, learned a lot, but still need to take that hull out and tune a few things if I'm going to use that design on next year's Wooden Boat Challenge.

You back in the North Bay these days? I may have to drive over and say "hi" some weekend…


----------



## DanLyke (Feb 8, 2007)

matt1970 said:


> *I touched the PDR...*
> 
> Well its hard to believe that it has been nearly a year since my last update--and this second little boat which was supposed to be a quick build so I could get on the water will nearly be 2 years into the build…embarrassing!
> 
> ...


Dang, stutter on the posting. Sorry.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

matt1970 said:


> *I touched the PDR...*
> 
> Well its hard to believe that it has been nearly a year since my last update--and this second little boat which was supposed to be a quick build so I could get on the water will nearly be 2 years into the build…embarrassing!
> 
> ...


Avast there matey!! Thar be boat building afoot!!


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

matt1970 said:


> *I touched the PDR...*
> 
> Well its hard to believe that it has been nearly a year since my last update--and this second little boat which was supposed to be a quick build so I could get on the water will nearly be 2 years into the build…embarrassing!
> 
> ...


Glad to see things are settling down. Still thinking I should make a weekend run over there and take you to lunch. There is an antique store that I want to check for tools. It would be good to catch up.


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

matt1970 said:


> *I touched the PDR...*
> 
> Well its hard to believe that it has been nearly a year since my last update--and this second little boat which was supposed to be a quick build so I could get on the water will nearly be 2 years into the build…embarrassing!
> 
> ...


THANKS guys…

DAN AND WAYNE…yes…come on down…we are super busy with church, family, work AND SOCCER on weekends…but it would be fun to get together…

Also--Ira is trying to get a group together at the Woodworking Show in SAC again…I may try to go one day…

It would be fun to show each of you the boats…and my other woodworking projects…AND MEET…lunch…dinner…whatever…

Dan I would love to come out to the boat building event you do each year…either as a participant or an observer…that always looks fun--is that in the spring???

Matt


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

matt1970 said:


> *I touched the PDR...*
> 
> Well its hard to believe that it has been nearly a year since my last update--and this second little boat which was supposed to be a quick build so I could get on the water will nearly be 2 years into the build…embarrassing!
> 
> ...


It is real good to here you got a chance to get back to the pdr! An hour here and an hour there and before you know it it'll be on the water!

816 is finished I just haven't had the time to post the pictures, still don't have a trailer so I'm probably going to have to wait 'til spring to see if it floats :-( You may just get yours in the water before I do!

It is good to hear life is settling down for you, my year has been a year of 'new normals' also so I can empathize with your changing environment.


----------



## oldworld124 (Mar 2, 2008)

matt1970 said:


> *I touched the PDR...*
> 
> Well its hard to believe that it has been nearly a year since my last update--and this second little boat which was supposed to be a quick build so I could get on the water will nearly be 2 years into the build…embarrassing!
> 
> ...


I bet it feels good to get back to playing with the boats. It's great to see someone who can maintain the drive to finish projects that were put on the back burner for awhile.

Good luck.


----------



## jack1 (May 17, 2007)

matt1970 said:


> *I touched the PDR...*
> 
> Well its hard to believe that it has been nearly a year since my last update--and this second little boat which was supposed to be a quick build so I could get on the water will nearly be 2 years into the build…embarrassing!
> 
> ...


Hang in there pal. It all works out…

Jack


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

matt1970 said:


> *I touched the PDR...*
> 
> Well its hard to believe that it has been nearly a year since my last update--and this second little boat which was supposed to be a quick build so I could get on the water will nearly be 2 years into the build…embarrassing!
> 
> ...


There is nothing, absolutely nothing half so worthwhile doing as simply messing about with boats.

OK, not original but you get the drift. Lets see some pics.
BTW, as far as I know they are just "wear strips". A skeg is something else.


----------



## jack1 (May 17, 2007)

matt1970 said:


> *I touched the PDR...*
> 
> Well its hard to believe that it has been nearly a year since my last update--and this second little boat which was supposed to be a quick build so I could get on the water will nearly be 2 years into the build…embarrassing!
> 
> ...


Wind in the Willows. A great story and a great philosophy. Kinda like making sawdust…

;0)


----------



## DanLyke (Feb 8, 2007)

matt1970 said:


> *I touched the PDR...*
> 
> Well its hard to believe that it has been nearly a year since my last update--and this second little boat which was supposed to be a quick build so I could get on the water will nearly be 2 years into the build…embarrassing!
> 
> ...


The Wooden Boat Challenge is the last weekend in April, out at the Bodega Bay Fisherman's Festival. I'll try to harass you as that gets closer.

And I know exactly how you feel in terms of over-commitment: I haven't been hiking with my buddies in months, that which isn't kitchen renovation is square dancing, and a local 4H leader just asked if I'd lead another robotics project this year…


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

matt1970 said:


> *I touched the PDR...*
> 
> Well its hard to believe that it has been nearly a year since my last update--and this second little boat which was supposed to be a quick build so I could get on the water will nearly be 2 years into the build…embarrassing!
> 
> ...


Mark--WHAT? You cant wait until spring!!!??? You are soooo close…you are my inspiration! Good luck!

Thanks Dan--ya…remind me when it gets closer and I would love to at least attend and watch…

Paul--yes…I am thinking more of wear strips…some people add skegs and other more significant pieces…but I am thinking of just protecting the bottom….

Thanks John!


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

*mast collar and step*

Hey…3 day weekends. Finally a chance to play.

below are unglued parts…commemrs on strength before I glue them down.

on bottom is 3/4 ply base. Then the step which has a 1/4 base with 3 more 1/4 with hole. Then 2 1/2 " mast (scrap in now). At bow is two 3/4 ply sandwiching 3/4 pine bow ppiece.

thinking of putting support pieces under bow for strength…

also need thoughts on mast using leg o mutton which calls for 16 foot mast. Already have sail. 16 is long. Thinking of cutting and usimg tabernacle…easier to hoist and transport.

not sure why its upside down…using my phone. Sorry. FIXED IT…got back on the laptop and turned it…lol…


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

matt1970 said:


> *mast collar and step*
> 
> Hey…3 day weekends. Finally a chance to play.
> 
> ...


good to see this on again matt
enjoy the rest of the build
and the sail too


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

matt1970 said:


> *mast collar and step*
> 
> Hey…3 day weekends. Finally a chance to play.
> 
> ...


Oh yeah, that's strong enough.
You are going to round those corners (top part) aren't you…
Sixteen feet should be a piece of cake to handle. A tabernacle is really unnecessary and you'll add all sorts of extra work and be a source for further problems.
I look forward to sailing pictures …... one day.


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

matt1970 said:


> *mast collar and step*
> 
> Hey…3 day weekends. Finally a chance to play.
> 
> ...


thanks for the photo fix david…fixed it on my laptop--not sure why it was upside down from my phone…it was my first time blogging from the phone…lots of TYPOS too…

PAUL….thanks…I will glue down the parts tomorrow…

On the mast--my other issue is transporting a 16 foot board…time to learn to strap on the roof…always makes me nervous…


----------



## doordude (Mar 26, 2010)

matt1970 said:


> *mast collar and step*
> 
> Hey…3 day weekends. Finally a chance to play.
> 
> ...


project coming along; it does help to have an extra day off, to get things done.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

matt1970 said:


> *mast collar and step*
> 
> Hey…3 day weekends. Finally a chance to play.
> 
> ...


Glad your back at boat building, Matt!


----------



## Woodwrecker (Aug 11, 2008)

matt1970 said:


> *mast collar and step*
> 
> Hey…3 day weekends. Finally a chance to play.
> 
> ...


Looking good Matt.
I'm not a boat builder, but I'm getting excited for you !


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

matt1970 said:


> *mast collar and step*
> 
> Hey…3 day weekends. Finally a chance to play.
> 
> ...


Thanks guys…going to go work some more right after lunch…so maybe I will have a longer update.


----------



## jack1 (May 17, 2007)

matt1970 said:


> *mast collar and step*
> 
> Hey…3 day weekends. Finally a chance to play.
> 
> ...


Lookin good!


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

matt1970 said:


> *mast collar and step*
> 
> Hey…3 day weekends. Finally a chance to play.
> 
> ...


Looking good Matt. The 16 foot mast fits just fine on a RAV4 so I wouldn't worry too much about the length. The leg o mutton sail is dead easy to rig and very easy to haul up. It looks like you'll get yours in the water first! The water here is hard already ( -15C this morning with a windchill temp south of -20).

Your mount looks way stronger than mine, I may have to rejig it after actually trying it out  I agree with Paul rpounding those corners would be a good idea. I didn't put any blocking in the top of the flotation tanks but they seem solid enough as i've sat/lay down on them a number of times, even stood on them when stepping the mast the first time.

I was going to wait to post my boat as a project until I got it in the water, but maybe I should do it now just to show you I actually finished LOL!


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

matt1970 said:


> *mast collar and step*
> 
> Hey…3 day weekends. Finally a chance to play.
> 
> ...


Would love to see her…you are amazing…you pounded her out…

I glued down the mast step AND FORGOT the base board in photo above…so mast will be supported by 1/4" bottom and 3/8"base of mast step…


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

*Rough construction nearly done...getting closer...*

Well…vacation has its perks when it comes to the stressed out teacher…this past week I really got moving again (FINALLY) after a super tough couple of years…it felt like we were finally home for the first time in two years even though we have been home since July…

My goal was simple…get as far as I could…and change gears from perfection to--'git er done'...

I really wanted to rough out all the remaining parts for the boat and not finish any of them to perfection--just make them and fit them on the boat…with this week…I am declaring--construction DONE…but lots to finish up and do before the water…

I wish I had one more week…because I think my list of to do's could get done in another week of daily building…

First up…I finally had a chance to bring home some 16 foot boards for the mast…so the first set of picts show the boards glued up with epoxy and screwed over night.










Second picture shows the mast after the 3rd cut…the circular saw could not get through so I have to make passes…this picture shows the 3rd pass--two passes and a cut off on the right…and then you can see the cut in the mast on the left edge after I flipped it to make the 4th pass…the last two cuts were easy because it was one pass each…the mast ends up as 2 1/4 square…I which is where it is not…I still need to round it and trim it down--on the lower 8 feet…and then from 8 feet up it will slowly taper to 1 inch (thus losing a lot of weight) to the top…










Next up was fitting the leeboard, rudder and rudder "box" which I had already made…but never had a chance to put on the boat since it was on its side in the garage…I decided to NOT shape or take any more time on these parts until I could actually fit them on the boat and make sure they would all fit and work right…so the first picts show the parts roughed out…










This is the leeboard re-fitted after I shaped it…just had to see it on…lol…










One person suggested putting an old cd/dvd underneath to help with rubbing…










Next up was the rudder and rudder "box" (on my other sailboat build its actually a box that houses the rudder--but this is just one board that connects the rudder and the tiller).










And then the most fun===making a tiller…actual wood working! This is made out of scrap maple pieces…



























Its bolted through and I can move it up and down===I need to switch to a wing nut…









ANd finally--the SHAPED rudder and leeboards…this was interesting…used my belt sander and made lots of dust…I did use my respirator…they say you should shape it like a submarine (when view up the edge from the bottom)...one side is supposed to be knife-like and rounded on the other--mine ended up more knife-like on both sides…they still need to be worked on…



























In the last pict above you can see gate handles I put on and gate hinges being used on the rudder…going cheap…and trying to get her on the water…

OKAY…next steps--fill all the holes….sand sand sand…close up the boxes…fiber glass the bottom…finish the mast…make the boom sprit (piece that goes horrizontal for the sail) and Paint everything…lots to do still…but other then the boom sprit--most actual construction is done…

No promises…LOL…but next weekend is a three day weekend…so hopefully I will get a full day of building in…maybe 2…

Matt


----------



## jack1 (May 17, 2007)

matt1970 said:


> *Rough construction nearly done...getting closer...*
> 
> Well…vacation has its perks when it comes to the stressed out teacher…this past week I really got moving again (FINALLY) after a super tough couple of years…it felt like we were finally home for the first time in two years even though we have been home since July…
> 
> ...


Looks great! Show more when. ;0)


----------



## DanLyke (Feb 8, 2007)

matt1970 said:


> *Rough construction nearly done...getting closer...*
> 
> Well…vacation has its perks when it comes to the stressed out teacher…this past week I really got moving again (FINALLY) after a super tough couple of years…it felt like we were finally home for the first time in two years even though we have been home since July…
> 
> ...


Awesome! Good to see you working at it again!

And I have, in my "todo" list manager in my phone, an entry that reads something like "Go harass Napaman", so some weekend soon maybe I'll figure it out…


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

matt1970 said:


> *Rough construction nearly done...getting closer...*
> 
> Well…vacation has its perks when it comes to the stressed out teacher…this past week I really got moving again (FINALLY) after a super tough couple of years…it felt like we were finally home for the first time in two years even though we have been home since July…
> 
> ...


good to see you back on this matt

now for the fun part

hopefully in the water by spring


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

matt1970 said:


> *Rough construction nearly done...getting closer...*
> 
> Well…vacation has its perks when it comes to the stressed out teacher…this past week I really got moving again (FINALLY) after a super tough couple of years…it felt like we were finally home for the first time in two years even though we have been home since July…
> 
> ...


Looking Good, Buddy!!

Guess I'll need to get my prescription for Dramamine refilled pretty soon!!


----------



## doordude (Mar 26, 2010)

matt1970 said:


> *Rough construction nearly done...getting closer...*
> 
> Well…vacation has its perks when it comes to the stressed out teacher…this past week I really got moving again (FINALLY) after a super tough couple of years…it felt like we were finally home for the first time in two years even though we have been home since July…
> 
> ...


Matt that's pretty awesome build so far. kind of sad to have to wait till you can work on it again. at least that's only next weekend.


----------



## Woodwrecker (Aug 11, 2008)

matt1970 said:


> *Rough construction nearly done...getting closer...*
> 
> Well…vacation has its perks when it comes to the stressed out teacher…this past week I really got moving again (FINALLY) after a super tough couple of years…it felt like we were finally home for the first time in two years even though we have been home since July…
> 
> ...


Stay at it brother.
I can almost feel the spray off the waves !
You are rounding the final corner and heading for the home stretch !


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

matt1970 said:


> *Rough construction nearly done...getting closer...*
> 
> Well…vacation has its perks when it comes to the stressed out teacher…this past week I really got moving again (FINALLY) after a super tough couple of years…it felt like we were finally home for the first time in two years even though we have been home since July…
> 
> ...


Looking better all the time Matt but those steel hinges and handles won't be lasting very long around salt water.
I'm all for getting her done but start thinking now about the second generation rudder gudgeons and pintles because the first generation has a short life expectancy unless they are hot dip galvanized and they don't look it.

(Personally, I'd rather see you working on your other boat but that's just me. Just don't forget her because she will take you places this little guy won't.)

Don't get me wrong. I don't mean to be negative. Just trying to help.


----------



## Lenny (Sep 28, 2008)

matt1970 said:


> *Rough construction nearly done...getting closer...*
> 
> Well…vacation has its perks when it comes to the stressed out teacher…this past week I really got moving again (FINALLY) after a super tough couple of years…it felt like we were finally home for the first time in two years even though we have been home since July…
> 
> ...


Way to go Matt!


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

matt1970 said:


> *Rough construction nearly done...getting closer...*
> 
> Well…vacation has its perks when it comes to the stressed out teacher…this past week I really got moving again (FINALLY) after a super tough couple of years…it felt like we were finally home for the first time in two years even though we have been home since July…
> 
> ...


thanks everyone…back at work today…ugh…lol…and off to bible study…so its a full day…just wanted to say thatnks for the comments and feedback…

Paul--all of your thoughts are concerns I have/had too…wish I had time to explain…but cant now…just wanted to say thanks for sharing your thougths--and not being afraid to give me your assessment…always appreciated.

One thought is on the hardware--decided to go with the handles and hinges for now since they dont need to be "permanent" parts…I anticipate the rudder set up NOT being permanent…but…ie…things that need to be "more" permanent I am going with better hardware--example..all the connecting bolts are stainless steel--noting that even if I replace the rudder or the leeboard set up===I dont need to change out the bolts (the leeboard bolt will become in-excessible as soon as I close up the air boxes…thus stainless steel…

I really went back and forth on the hinges…I thought about ordering some online…but decided to try this for now…

Big boat…well…that is another story…no more boat tent like I had before…which was awesome because I could work on both boats at once rain or shine…so decided to button up the big boat real tight through winter rains…

NOT to mention the new job is killing me…lol…OH WAIT…I started replying!!! LOL…

THREE DAY WEEKEND STARTS IN 4 DAYS!!!!

Matt


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

matt1970 said:


> *Rough construction nearly done...getting closer...*
> 
> Well…vacation has its perks when it comes to the stressed out teacher…this past week I really got moving again (FINALLY) after a super tough couple of years…it felt like we were finally home for the first time in two years even though we have been home since July…
> 
> ...


Wow, some good progress Matt! You'l probably get yours wet before the water here stops being hard! What are you ddoing for sails?

I moved my PDR around in the shed this weekend looking for a shovel probably won't move 'til spring now :-(

Make sure you get video of the launch day!


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

*yellow*


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

matt1970 said:


> *yellow*


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

matt1970 said:


> *yellow*


A great colour!


----------



## Lenny (Sep 28, 2008)

matt1970 said:


> *yellow*


Nice!!


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

matt1970 said:


> *yellow*


Now, with a few blue accent stripes, and you'll have the Navy colors!

Many years ago, we painted our classroom/shop this color of yellow and trimmed it it blue. It was outstanding!


----------



## DanLyke (Feb 8, 2007)

matt1970 said:


> *yellow*


Woohoo! Progress! The Bodega Bay Wooden Boat Challenge was this last weekend, and I think my teammate is now on board for doing a sailboat next year…


----------



## CaptainSkully (Aug 28, 2008)

matt1970 said:


> *yellow*


Yeah Matt!

She looks like she's doing hull speed just sitting there. Hope the Coasties don't pull you over…

Put a graphite bottom on my Eastport Pram and splashed her in Green Lake in North Seattle. Blog got derailed to BoatPartsInfo.com, but I'm in the process of correcting that. Will be back at West Marine soon and of course will do a proper LJ blog/project. Doing pretty well on Instructables.com…

Take care, Bud…


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

matt1970 said:


> *yellow*


Nice Pram!!!!


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

matt1970 said:


> *yellow*


Thanks everyone…the one bad thing about this color and painting outside is that 50 bugs landed on the bright paint… so I will need to move her back into my shop for final coat…the hard part about that is when the pdr is in there it's tough to move around it…and no way to work around it.


----------



## CaptainSkully (Aug 28, 2008)

matt1970 said:


> *yellow*


Hey Matt,

What sail plan are you going with? I really like my standing lug rig.


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

matt1970 said:


> *yellow*


Chris…the sail plan I am using is called the Leg-o-mutton or LOM. On pdracer.com they say it is the most popular sail because its easy to rig and sail…with a high boom…i am trusting them since my goal is to learn how to sail on this boat then the Weekender is a gaff rig…

Moving her back inside to paint final bottom coat.. outside this color attracted every bug in the world…


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

*PDR Dolly...and new shop!!!*























































Well…I was not going to post this…but since it has been so long…maybe it was time to share the good news…after a few tough years we bought a new house.. and.. there is lots of building room! My shop space doubled…and i can SEE …because my electrical works…before I ran my shop from an extension cord connected to the house 30 feet away…

This is my first woodworking in my new shop…it will allow me to easily move the PDR around. In my old shop i would slide the boat around…but now with paint I dont want to scratch her up…

As you can see the hull is completely done…also the steering gear…tiller, rudder, and i have new guddgeon and pintles ( Paul's suugestion)...


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

matt1970 said:


> *PDR Dolly...and new shop!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry about the first picture….using my phone….


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

matt1970 said:


> *PDR Dolly...and new shop!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks ready to go. Why don't we see any sailing pictures?
Is that the official rubber ducky colour?


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

matt1970 said:


> *PDR Dolly...and new shop!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well that's easier than flooding the shop floor!!

Nice work, Matt. Glad to hear about your new house and shop.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

matt1970 said:


> *PDR Dolly...and new shop!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


great news matt

new home and shop

and your flagship almost ready

remember
onassis started small too
and look where boating got him


----------



## jack1 (May 17, 2007)

matt1970 said:


> *PDR Dolly...and new shop!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Glad to hear the good news and see your project. Hope to see it in the water.


----------



## SST (Nov 30, 2006)

matt1970 said:


> *PDR Dolly...and new shop!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Matt. Haven't checked into LJ's for a long time. Got a notifier that you posted, so here I am. Glad you have a new shop. Moved to FL this last year & lost me basement shop. Now everything (all my shopsmiths & lumber) is piled up in my garage. Hoping to build a shop soon. I really need to get back at this stuff. Also waiting to see pics of you out on the briny sea…or wherever you can float your boat. -SST


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

matt1970 said:


> *PDR Dolly...and new shop!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks guys…the new house has been a true blessing…and I cannot tell you how the two care garage/shop will change my woodworking life…have had the last 3 weeks off and spent a lot of the time setting up and unpacking the shop…only in this 3rd week did I get a chance to turn on any machines and the first project is this dolly…

The PDR is ready to float…I think, lol…unless there is something I dont understand…I need to finalize the steering and put on the oar locks…then find someone with a truck…

Still to do: all rigging (which is all new and mysterious to me)...motor mount (I may buy a little electric motor), oar locks…

PAUL: ANY IDEAS where I should place the oar locks? I was thinking 1/3 distance from stern? But it may need to go closr to the bow…????


----------



## Lenny (Sep 28, 2008)

matt1970 said:


> *PDR Dolly...and new shop!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Matt, new home, new shop, new racer! That's an excitement "three fer". So happy for you and the family. All the best in the new house and here's to a tirade of creative juices as you fashion the shop.


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

matt1970 said:


> *PDR Dolly...and new shop!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Lenny!


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

matt1970 said:


> *PDR Dolly...and new shop!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not so much of a rower Mat. Maybe one of your PDR buddies can help you out. If it were me, I would just sit wherever you plan to row from and imagine myself rowing. With the oars all the way back your arms should be fully extended in front of you. When you pull, you don't go much past square off the side. I'd just estimate where that would put the oar locks. For you it would probably be better to find out where others have theirs.

Have fun with the new place and get that little bathtub in the water.


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

matt1970 said:


> *PDR Dolly...and new shop!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol…i love all the things people call it…at one stage it looked like a tank…it is compared to Bolger's Brick…and now it's a bathtub…

Good advice! I will check pdracer.com!!!! THANKS!


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

matt1970 said:


> *PDR Dolly...and new shop!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Matt it's great to see your PDR looking so good! I've had mine in the water a couple of times but really need to work on the rigging. Glad to here things are looking up with the new shop and house an all!


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

matt1970 said:


> *PDR Dolly...and new shop!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Mark!!! Do you have oars? Oar locks? Wondering about placement…how far back?

Also what sail plan/rig do you have?


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

matt1970 said:


> *PDR Dolly...and new shop!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've not put oars on but have paddled it. It paddles surprisingly easily. I just tried the leg o' lamb rig from the PDR website and I've tried a jury-rigged real sail that a friend of mine gave me. I didn't really have a good set up but I am hopeful that this summer I can spend a bit more time on it so that it is a bit easier to use.

Looking forward to seeing yours on the water!


----------

